# Any good newer Role-Playing Shooters(FPS/RPG)?



## Deadboy90

How bout planetside 2? It's free so no reason not to give it a go.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> How bout planetside 2? It's free so no reason not to give it a go.


That's an MMOFPS, nothing role-playing.

Have you played Mass Effect? The trilogy is like $30, and DLC is around twice that. It isn't required, fortunately.

I can't read, thank you Mr. Racing.







RPG is easy, shooter is easy, RPS is a bit more difficult. Bioshock does an excellent job setting up the world of Rapture, but it's more of a shooter. KOTOR? That's a classic.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> That's an MMOFPS, nothing role-playing.
> 
> Have you played Mass Effect? The trilogy is like $30, and DLC is around twice that. It isn't required, fortunately.


*cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> I have played all of the Fallout series, Borderlands 1 & 2 and a few 3rd person games; The Witcher 1 & 2(both amazing), all Mass Effect games(not really a fan, had to force myself to finish them).


Perhaps look at Dishonored and Bioshock, not exactly what you want but story driven with a bit of exploring to go with it.


----------



## bombastinator

if you like depressing undead horror there are a billion of em. If you don't (liike me) it's kind of a desert atm. I do not recommend rust. it looks good on paper, but it's more of a game engine demo than a game.


----------



## ventacon

Unfortunately I think the decent RPS is just in a dry spell right now. I am enjoying .S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with Complete Mod, though I seem to be stuck trying to get on this southern plateau. Oh well i will eventually figure it out, just have to stop getting killed by mercs.

Thank you all for the input and I guess for now I will just hold tight and see if any decent RPS games come out in the future.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Unfortunately I think the decent RPS is just in a dry spell right now. I am enjoying .S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with Complete Mod, though I seem to be stuck trying to get on this southern plateau. Oh well i will eventually figure it out, just have to stop getting killed by mercs.
> 
> Thank you all for the input and I guess for now I will just hold tight and see if any decent RPS games come out in the future.


Ya, modding older games is probably the best you can do right now.


----------



## boredgunner

Don't start with Call of Pripyat, and when you do play it don't use the lackluster Complete mod. It's the third game in the series for a reason, you're hardly going to have any understanding of the backstory and various characters you meet. Besides, the first one with mods is not any more clunky and actually looks better than CoP. The first one is also much better than CoP.

But the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise is a good place to start, especially since you seem to prefer games that fall more on the shooter side than the RPG side (judging from your like for The Witcher and S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and dislike for Mass Effect). First play through Shadow of Chernobyl with Mod Pack 2013, then maybe Clear Sky with Mod Pack 2012. Next up would be Call of Pripyat with Misery 2. Afterwards, give S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha a try. It's free after all, and hopefully by then good mods will be out for it.

Deus Ex and Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut are other hybrid FPS/RPG games. Human Revolution is far more geared toward RPG and stealth but it still fits the bill.

I saw Dishonored and Bioshock recommended: neither one is an FPS/RPG combination and Bioshock/Bioshock Infinite have very little exploring due to how linear they are. There's a lack of FPS/RPG combo games since they aren't in high demand. RPG fans just want RPGs, FPS fans usually just want FPS, there isn't much of a home for hybrids. System Shock 2 may have been the first; it's the spiritual predecessor to Bioshock (though Bioshock loses all RPG and survival elements) and you might want to try it sometime, though it may be too dated for you.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I saw Dishonored and Bioshock recommended: neither one is an FPS/RPG combination and Bioshock/Bioshock Infinite have very little exploring due to how linear they are. There's a lack of FPS/RPG combo games since they aren't in high demand. RPG fans just want RPGs, FPS fans usually just want FPS, there isn't much of a home for hybrids. System Shock 2 may have been the first; it's the spiritual predecessor to Bioshock (though Bioshock loses all RPG and survival elements) and you might want to try it sometime, though it may be too dated for you.


Yeh, they're about as close to that genre as I could think of. You can explore and do things other than the main quest, not much though. Good idea with System Shock 2 and Deus Ex, those completely skipped my mind.


----------



## Cbiss

Firefall--http://www.firefallthegame.com/en

I have not played it yet but it releases free to play tomorrow.


----------



## ventacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't start with Call of Pripyat, and when you do play it don't use the lackluster Complete mod. It's the third game in the series for a reason, you're hardly going to have any understanding of the backstory and various characters you meet. Besides, the first one with mods is not any more clunky and actually looks better than CoP. The first one is also much better than CoP.


Well I managed to get S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat really cheap(few .50 cent beers at the bar we enjoy) from a friend who never opened the box. Thats why I started with it, after a day of playing I felt I needed a bit more of a challenge so I installed Misery 2.1.1 and started playing. I guess I am a glutton for punishment, though I am really enjoying it. I dont get very far into anything and I die a lot but its really a challenge to play and very enjoyable.

Firefall going Free to Play sounds pretty good, as long as it dosnt go Pay to Win with microtransactions. I will give it a look.


----------



## Cbiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Firefall going Free to Play sounds pretty good, as long as it dosnt go Pay to Win with microtransactions. I will give it a look.


If you give it a try be sure to post back here about how you like it! I am interested. I too hope it does not have a lot of pay to win crap.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> Firefall--http://www.firefallthegame.com/en
> 
> I have not played it yet but it releases free to play tomorrow.


Played in Alpha and Beta. Despite being really hyped for it before trying it, I cannot recommend it even a little bit now that I have tried it.


----------



## Cbiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Played in Alpha and Beta. Despite being really hyped for it before trying it, I cannot recommend it even a little bit now that I have tried it.


hmmm okay, good to know. reasons?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> hmmm okay, good to know. reasons?


When playing/testing pre-release titles, my criteria for judgement is as follows:

Is it playable?
Is it refined?
Is it fun?
Does it have future potential?
Are the developers showing significant improvement as release time approaches?

If the title passes at least 3 of these criteria, I consider it worth checking out post-release if it is a genre I am interested in. If it only passes 2 or less, chances are the title is a failure, and isn't worth investing any time or money in unless post-launch reviews prove otherwise.

Firefall IS playable, and the world and mechanics do allow for future potential, but it fails on all other counts.

It is a sloppy, poorly performing, buggy, directionless mess with already outdated graphics and gameplay mechanics that are good in theory but have already been achieved better in other, older titles.

It isn't outright horrible, and it IS F2P as long as you don't mind looking horrible, leveling slowly, etc, but those just aren't good enough reasons to sink time (and quite a bit of hard drive space) into a new title in 2014, when plenty of superior, equally free options exist.


----------



## michael-ocn

haven't read the whole thread, just the OP, Farcry3 and Farcry4 soon, you can spend lots of time in there


----------



## ventacon

I havnt played Farcry 3, the first two where fun I dont know why I didn't grab the third.

Anyone play or played Blacklight: Retribution? I know its MMO but the leveling and customization seems pretty legit.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Dark souls 2?


----------



## MaxFTW

Spent many hours on blacklight and loads of dosh, No pay 2 win BS as you can buy items with game money, One of the last arena shooters out there, but its barely been updated with new content in ages and thats why i personally have not been playing it for ages, solid FPS action, Guns will be unique even by very minor differences so much to do in fair cusomization.

As for a new FPS, Tbh you may want to look at 3089 im 100% sure that for mouse testing this will be a lot of fun for you and the games weapon and chip system is quite awesome also you can have mass battles with 892374829 robots beside you :3


----------



## Jindaman

Destiny if you have a console or wait until next year for pc release


----------



## Cbiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jindaman*
> 
> Destiny if you have a console or wait until next year for pc release


+1

And, didn't know this was going to be released on PC. That is awesome


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> +1
> 
> And, didn't know this was going to be released on PC. That is awesome


Hmm I din't know that either guess that is one less reason to have this unplayed PS4 next to me.

Edit: Can't tell if it's official but seems to have appeared on the steam database. Probably enough to keep me from buying it on consoles for a while until we get some news. (Still need to play GTA5 too when the PC version comes.)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Dark souls 2?


Did you even read the thread title? He's looking for RPG/FPS hybrid games. FPS stands for First Person Shooter. Dark Souls is not a first person shooter.

I don't know how much of Fallout you played, but the DLC is a must as are mods. Making a new character, going a different route in the story (if you choose to play the campaign), and using these mods will make a new playthrough a totally different experience.

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/929-Essential-Mods-for-Fallout-3

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/930-Fallout-New-Vegas-Modding-Guide

In my 200 hours if Fallout 3, I've mostly played as 3 characters. In my 250 hours of New Vegas, I mostly played as two and I haven't even come close to seeing everything it has to offer. The campaign branches out in very different ways depending on your choices. Also if you haven't played the DLC for New Vegas, be sure to play it in this order:

Honest Hearts -> Old World Blues -> Dead Money -> Lonesome Road


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Did you even read the thread title? He's looking for RPG/FPS hybrid games. FPS stands for First Person Shooter. Dark Souls is not a first person shooter.
> 
> I don't know how much of Fallout you played, but the DLC is a must as are mods. Making a new character, going a different route in the story (if you choose to play the campaign), and using these mods will make a new playthrough a totally different experience.
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/929-Essential-Mods-for-Fallout-3
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/930-Fallout-New-Vegas-Modding-Guide
> 
> In my 200 hours if Fallout 3, I've mostly played as 3 characters. In my 250 hours of New Vegas, I mostly played as two and I haven't even come close to seeing everything it has to offer. The campaign branches out in very different ways depending on your choices. Also if you haven't played the DLC for New Vegas, be sure to play it in this order:
> 
> Honest Hearts -> Old World Blues -> Dead Money -> Lonesome Road


Yeah I read the title just fine thanks, he also mentioned how amazing the witcher series was. Dark souls is a good RPG.


----------



## ventacon

Dark Souls was pretty fun, I did play that thank you. The Witcher just sucked me in, never really liked fantasy all that much and it really opened my eyes. I played Dark Souls not long after and enjoyed it quite a bit.

Destiny is coming for PC and I am tracking its release, I have heard great things so far. Its just not due out till Q2-3 next year I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In my 200 hours if Fallout 3, I've mostly played as 3 characters. In my 250 hours of New Vegas, I mostly played as two and I haven't even come close to seeing everything it has to offer


I was deployed to Afghanistan, every free chance I had I either played Fallout or watched people play and passed out on a couch. I have a solid 300+ hours in New Vegas campaign alone, Add in another 100+ hours of various mods, I really enjoyed the fallout series. Unfortunately I think I have totally burnt myself out on it, 9+ months of playing it in my free time(4 hours of play and 4 hours to sleep) I just cant go back right now.

If anyone else is interested and hasn't played it, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat with Misery 2.1.1(with Weapon Fix and Scope Fix found on their forums) its truly difficult but fun. It feels like it shares a few really good elements from Fallout but instead of the RPG element it focused on shooting.


----------



## michael-ocn

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is awesome


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

I never got into fallout because my ps3 version was so bugged out. I might try it on pc if its any good.


----------



## ventacon

Fallout 3 and New Vegas are amazing on PC. So many choices and so many different play through styles. It has huge replay value.


----------



## rgrwng

Firefall is on steam, but has been in beta for a few years. very craft-centric, and many problems i had with the game (slow UI, laggy, frequent disconnects) seemed to have been addressed, and worked on since i last played.

you start out with one class "frame" and max level is 40. the AI is pretty tough for me, but i am lv27 with lv 1 weapons









a more obvious storyline is a nice addition (instead of just grinding events until one figures what to do next.)

there is a micro transaction store, but mostly for cosmetics like hairstyles, and paint schemes for your armor/frames. oh and hats and helmets.

its a 3rd person shooter, but some weapons allow for first person scoping mode (aim down the sights in first person)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ventacon*
> 
> Fallout 3 and New Vegas are amazing on PC. So many choices and so many different play through styles. It has huge replay value.


This, the console versions aren't anywhere near the same league once mods are in the mix. Follow the links in my previous post for Fallout mods. Also, Fallout 3 on anything newer than Windows XP is a hit or miss. Using some of the mods found in that link I posted actually improves stability (namely 3GB enabler and some others), and the rest don't affect stability for me. Limiting its multicore usage to 2 supposedly improves stability. I'm one of the lucky ones who plays FO3 with all those mods and never has issues.


----------



## Pikaru

I loved Fallout 3 on my PS3 and might try New Vegas on PC if it's that much better.

I also vote for Farcry 3 if there's nothing else. Its really just a FPS with RPG elements. It got repetitive after a while though and I had maxed out all the upgrades I wanted when I got about halfway through.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I loved Fallout 3 on my PS3 and might try New Vegas on PC if it's that much better.
> 
> I also vote for Farcry 3 if there's nothing else. Its really just a FPS with RPG elements. It got repetitive after a while though and I had maxed out all the upgrades I wanted when I got about halfway through.


Get both FO3 GOTY edition and New Vegas Ultimate edition on PC, they're 66% off or 75% off all the time. And yes, with mods they're not in the same league as the normal version.

Your description of FC3 is quite accurate, I'm surprised you're recommending it since it is indeed a very repetitive game that's mostly an FPS.


----------



## mayalew

How about Firefall (PC game), it is a massively multiplayer online role-player game with action-based combat that can be played from a third- or a first-person perspective. It's a free-to-play game with a sci-fi theme that pits mechanized humans in battle armor against alien invaders.


----------

